

Despicable SPI - captainmuon
http://aruiz.synaptia.net/siliconisland/2015/02/despicable-spi.html

======
ChikkaChiChi
Blog post decrying bullying tactics blissfully unaware of its own hypocrisy:

"I seriously don't get why this guy has not been fired from the SPI
organization immediately, this sort of bullying behaviour should not be
allowed and, at least in my book, an apology means nothing. Someone like that
does not belong to an organization that is supposed to help free software
thrive and protect its communities."

People make mistakes and their lives and reputation do not need to be ruined
for them.

~~~
morb
A mistake? All I see is pure malice. The guy threatened the developers with
bad press, and then he followed through with it. I don't see how that is a
'simple mistake', it was plain extortion. Talking about reputation, what about
SPI's reputation?

Did you read the links in the linked article? We may be reading the same thing
and getting a different impression, and that's ok too.

------
haneefmubarak
I find it rather interesting how he manages to backtrack to how he was right
all along _right after apologizing_:

> ... want to thank all the people that privately encouraged and thanked me
> for the information I provided. It affirms my belief that although
> elementary OS has great goals...

------
ianlevesque
And "SPI" is...?

~~~
lwf
Software in the Public Interest.

Legal org that holds e.g. Debian's trademarks and monies.

~~~
ianlevesque
Appreciate it, the acronym doesn't rank on Google at all.

